# [How-to] Soumettre un Ebuild sur bugzilla

## boozo

Dernière mise à jours : 21/04/06

Pour pouvoir faire un dépôt de votre nouvel ebuild tout beau tout chaud...

il va falloir vous créer un compte sur bugzilla

Première étape :

Vous enregistrer sur bugzilla avec une adresse mail valide que vous consultez régulièrement (et non une adresse tampon) car elle servira à vous prévenir de tous messages relatifs à votre ebuild cad les changements de status de votre dépot, une demande de compléments d'informations ou de modifications particulières, etc.

 *Quote:*   

> En résumé : E-mail  |  votre nom  ---> créer le compte

 

Vous recevrez instantanément un mail de confirmation avec votre nom d'utilisateur (celà peut paraitre inhabituel mais c'est votre adresse email qui remplie cette fonction !) et un mot de passe.

Dès lors, vous retourner sur le lien login en bas à droite pour renseigner les champs prévus à cet effet et vous avez accès à votre compte.

Vous pourrez modifier les données vous concernant toutefois, à moins de savoir exactement ce que vous faites, je vous engage à ne pas modifier les options cochées dans les préférences et qui sont relatives aux notifications qui vous seront envoyées par mail.

Deuxième étape :

Créer un nouveau rapport de boggue et vous arriverez sur une page pour choisir votre lieu de postage.

Attention ! Dans le cas qui nous préoccupe vous devez impérativement selectionner GENTOO LINUX

(je sais que c'est écrit en gros... mais moi la premiere fois... je l'ai raté et suis parti sur "bugzilla" ce qui m'a valu de me faire copieusement incendier pour ma négligence   :Embarassed:  ).

Du reste en cas de doutes pour d'autres rapport de bug choisisez toujours GENTOO LINUX lorsque vous ne savez pas à quoi se rapporte votre rapport ! ^^ Il sera automatiquement réaffecté par des vérificateurs et vous en serez informé par mail.

Bon là normalement, vous etes maintenant sur le formulaire de rapport.   :Wink: 

Version : choisisez votre profile gentoo 2006.0

Plateform : vous pouvez laisser All pour un dépôt d'ébuild ou un bump

Priority : laissez à P2 car sinon cela affecte le comportement des vérificateurs qui seront assignés à votre dépôt   :Twisted Evil: 

Initial State : laissez le à NEW

Assign To ; CC ; URL : ne remplissez pas ces champs car ils vous sont inutiles dans notre cas ; de plus, il s'adresse surtout à des utilisateurs expérimentés.

Component :  sélectionner Ebuild car même si c'est un ebuild pour gnome l'affectation gnome n'a pas cette fonction sur bugzilla !

OS : bah... Win$ non ?!

Severity : Choisisez ENHANCEMENT pour un dépôt ou un bump d'ebuild

Summary : voilà on est... là, vous devez renseigner le champ de façon précise

exple de titre pour un dépot d'ebuild : Nom_du_programme-x.x.x.ebuild (New Package)

exple pour un bump d'ébuild : Nom_du_programme-x.x.x.ebuild (Update)

Description : comme son nom l'indique, vous devez décrire en quelques mots ce qu'est le programme auquel se réfère votre ebuild en cas de dépôt ou expliquer le bump de version. A la fin de votre prose, vous pourrez coller le contenu de votre emerge --info pour compléter votre rapport.

Attention ! Même si vous pensez bien faire, ne soyez pas original dans votre texte et les emoticons sont à proscrire !

Sur bugzilla, la concision et la pertinence sont de rigueur par soucis d'efficacité.

Le temps de développeurs est précieux et tout ce qui ne respecte pas les standarts les agaces alors prudence  :Wink: 

Exemple de contenu pour un nouvel ebuild :

 *Quote:*   

> Hi!
> 
> Please find attached gramps-0.7.0.ebuild and a patch so that it will 
> 
> compile against python-2.2
> ...

 

Exemple de contenu pour un bump de version : 

 *Quote:*   

> Hi!
> 
> Please find attached Prog_name.X.X.X.ebuild
> 
> It's just and update of Prog_name-X.X.Y.ebuild without other modifications
> ...

 

Enfin, laissez les deux cases décochées car elles ont un usage particulier pour certains groupes de développeurs ; cliquez sur COMMIT pour soumettre enfin votre ébuild. Vous obtiendrez le numéro d'assigment et vous pourrez visualiser votre rapport.   :Smile: 

Et là stuppeur ! Mais au fait... Où est votre ebuild ?? Ne vous inquiétez pas c'est normal vous ne l'avez pas encore uploadé mais on y vient.

Troisième étape :

Sur la page de votre rapport, laissez impérativement tout les champs que vous avez renseigné et/ou sélectionné tel quel ; vous devez juste créer une nouvelle pièce jointe pour poster votre ebuild.

 *Quote:*   

>  cliquez sur Create a New Attachment puis uploadez votre ebuild et donnez lui son titre (Programme-x.x.x.ebuild) dans le champ Description.
> 
> Enfin, prenez soins de choisir le formatage de contenu, en cochant la case "Selectionnez à partir de la liste" dans la section Content Type --> vous devez avoir : Plain text (text/plain)
> 
> Les commentaires étant optionnels, vous pouvez maintenant soumettre !   

 

Vous avez maintenant un nouveau numéro identificateur pour cet pièce jointe.

retourner sur la page de votre premier rapport ou faites une recherche... voilà votre rapport complet !   :Wink: 

En complément, je vous engage si ce n'est déjà fait, à lire cette documentation sur bugzilla et sur son fonctionnement car c'est extrèmement instructif sur le plan méthodologique pour comprendre comment sont gérés les projets et percevoir toute la puissance de cet outils   :Smile: 

[Edit] : bon je viens de me rendre compte que j'ai au final, bien paraphrasé le handbook  :Sad:   bon ben c'est pas grave pour le temps perdu... j'espère que cela servira à qq'un qd m^...

----------

## Argian

 *boozo wrote:*   

> [Edit] : bon je viens de me rendre compte que j'ai au final, bien paraphrasé le handbook   bon ben c'est pas grave pour le temps perdu... j'espère que cela servira à qq'un qd m^...
> 
> 

 Sans parler du même en version française  :Razz:  

Cela dit, il me semble que les infos que tu donnes sont plus détaillées que dans le handbook. Rien que pour ça, ça servira surement à quelqu'un (Et je ne parle même pas de ceux qui ne savaient pas qu'il y a de la documentation)  :Wink: 

----------

## boozo

Shame on me !   :Confused: 

----------

## PabOu

Salut ;)

Deux petites notes : ll faut rechercher si l'ebuild n'est pas déjà proposer.

En cas de version bump, ne pas proposer d'ebuild si rien ne change dans l'ebuild à part le numéro de version.

----------

## boozo

 *PabOu wrote:*   

> Salut 
> 
> Deux petites notes : ll faut rechercher si l'ebuild n'est pas déjà proposer.
> 
> En cas de version bump, ne pas proposer d'ebuild si rien ne change dans l'ebuild à part le numéro de version.

 

en fait dans la série de ce que j'ai proposé dans le sticky, je pensais faire des hwto purement dans une fin méthodologique : dont un dédié à rechercher l'existence des ebuilds (bugzilla, overlay, forum, project homepage, elgoog,...) avant d'entreprendre une création histoire d'enfoncer le clous un peu plus... mais c'est peut-être trop délayer ? je ne sais pas trop... je crois que séparer les choses permet une bonne lisibilité et forme à un W en séquence pour qq'un de non rompu aux usages

pour le second point, tu peux expliciter un peu car je crois que je n'ai pas complêtement saisi la portée il me semble avoir vu des contre-exemples mais c'est peut-être une erreur de pratique alors autant essayer de remettre les choses à plat   :Wink: 

----------

